# controversial maybe



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had a discussion the other evening with friends around a bottle or three.
wondered what members thought.
having watched members of mine and other families get old and suffer with dementia, we discovered that nearly all were on statins etc. to control the blood pressure and cholesterol. this was in order to give a longer life to enjoy. But seeing that the last 5 to 8 years get spent in the nursing home as a virtual vegetable I ask is it worth it. should we not take those pills and maybe leave life in a different way. 

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It might just be coincidence.

There has been hysteria about Cholesterol levels for some time now and they dish them out to everyone. 

My Doctor more or less told me I will die soon because I came off the Statins and my Cholesterol level was 7.2. That figure was healthy around 10 years ago. 8O


----------

